# Valley of Vision available as read by Max McLean



## crhoades (May 26, 2005)

http://www.banneroftruth.org/pages/dailydevotion_detail.php
For those looking for devotional material, this looks cool. Check out the sample audio file that is there.


----------



## Solo Christo (May 26, 2005)

Max has a great voice!


----------



## Robin (May 27, 2005)

Max has done "Sinners in the Hands of an Angry God" and the whole Bible in ESV!! Romans is also available on one CD. 

 

Robin


----------



## Poimen (May 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> http://www.banneroftruth.org/pages/dailydevotion_detail.php
> For those looking for devotional material, this looks cool. Check out the sample audio file that is there.



The "Valley of Vision" looks excellent. What do y'all think?


----------



## panta dokimazete (May 27, 2005)

Can't wait!


----------



## crhoades (Jul 14, 2005)

Westminster bookstore has it for $23.09 regularly retail: $32.99
http://www.wtsbooks.com/1931047502.html

Might as well pick up his rendering of the ESV on MP3 while you're at it.
http://www.wtsbooks.com/1931047456.html


----------



## George Bailey (Jul 14, 2005)

*Am I the only one?*

that doesn't like Max McLean's readings? They're way too over-dramatic for me! I like the downloaded "sinners in the hands" on sermonaudio.com, as it sounds like the same style that I understand JE's original presentation to be.
BC


----------



## alwaysreforming (Jul 14, 2005)

Yes, Brian, you are the only one! 

I listen to Max everyday, as I try to go through the Bible once per year via audio. That way I can take in large chunks of Scripture at a time. Max has been my constant companion through it all!

If you don't like him, you should hear the other "Audio Bibles" out there.... No comparison.

Give 'em another chance, will ya, Mate? He'll grow on ya! :bigsmile:


----------



## crhoades (Jul 14, 2005)

I don't mind Red Jeffries on the NASB audio bible. Non-dramatic.

Weird thought...back in the day Paul's letters circulated...you know, where he wrote to the churches at...

With email or download sites we could circulate his letters all over the world - of course we're doing that already with the interntet...


----------



## Puritanhead1981 (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> http://www.banneroftruth.org/pages/dailydevotion_detail.php
> For those looking for devotional material, this looks cool. Check out the sample audio file that is there.



Going to pick this one up. I just got Pilgrims Progress Dramatized on 5 cd's it is worth every cent and then some 


http://www.astudios.com/pilgrims.asp


----------

